# Civil Service Police Officer Examination Preparation Seminar



## policelaborlaw.com

The Law Office of Attorney Patrick Michael Rogers will be holding a *2007 Civil Service Police Officer Examination Preparation Seminar *on *Saturday-**January 6, 2007* in North Attleboro, Massachusetts at the Attleboro Police Department, on *Sunday-**January 7, 2007* in Medford, Massachusetts at the Medford Police Training Center, and on *Saturday-January 13, 2007 in Southwick, Massachusetts at the Southwick Police Training Center.*

Registration will be at 8:00 a.m. and the seminar will run from 8:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. The cost of the seminar will be *$125.00 per person. *This fee will include all materials-including a handbook containing hundreds of practice questions.

Included in the cost will be an actual mock examination reflecting a higher degree of difficulty that the student will find on the actual examination. Register immediately by going to- www.commonwealthpolice.net. You can download the seminar flyer at http://www.policelaborlaw.com/training/cpsentrance.pdf.


----------



## HPD104

policelaborlaw.com said:


> The Law Office of Attorney Patrick Michael Rogers will be holding a *2007 Civil Service Police Officer Examination Preparation Seminar *on *Saturday-**January 6, 2007* in North Attleboro, Massachusetts at the Attleboro Police Department, on *Sunday-**January 7, 2007* in Medford, Massachusetts at the Medford Police Training Center, and on *Saturday-January 13, 2007 in Southwick, Massachusetts at the Southwick Police Training Center.*
> 
> Registration will be at 8:00 a.m. and the seminar will run from 8:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. The cost of the seminar will be *$125.00 per person. *This fee will include all materials-including a handbook containing hundreds of practice questions.
> 
> Included in the cost will be an actual mock examination reflecting a higher degree of difficulty that the student will find on the actual examination. Register immediately by going to- www.commonwealthpolice.net. You can download the seminar flyer at http://www.policelaborlaw.com/training/cpsentrance.pdf.


I went up six points on the last test after taking this seminar!


----------

